# In which album is this song by Philip Glass?



## Esteban_KAS (Nov 20, 2009)

I am talking about this song, which I accidentaly heard while I was browsing youtube 






Any help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Kronos-Quartet-Performs-Philip-Glass/dp/B000005J35


----------



## Esteban_KAS (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply 

I 'll go check it at my closest music store


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

No Probs. I just googled the title and then checked that String quartet 2 was on the album


----------



## Esteban_KAS (Nov 20, 2009)

In fact I 've been googling it for like 2 hours 

I guess I was unlucky and maybe blind


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I just put in glass string quartet 2 and it was the second thing that popped up


----------

